# new pc bundle



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.eclipsecomputers.com/Product/Asus-Crossblade-Ranger,-A10-7850K,8Gb-HyperX,120Gb-Z410/

Is this setup any good?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not bad, but I cannot say if it's a good bundle as I do not know the currency rates. I could do an exchange rate, but that wouldn't help as the cost may seem okay to the US dollar.

It is a little older in tech, especially since AMD came out with their new CPUs.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Are you gonna be gaming with your computer? Are you gonna be constantly multi-tasking on the computer? I would up the RAM from 8GB to 16GB.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

so my current system is okay but was thinking either upgrade the system or new system.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I have 4gb ram GEIL DDR2 and 2GB ram on the video card Amd R7200
windows 10 pro I have one 500gb sata hard drive and 1tb hard drive for storage,

but I think the 500gb maybe on it's way out and need to transfer it to a new hard drive.

I Do have a western digital 2tb hard drive also but I think it have some partitions on it already as my other system which not sure what to do with amd phenom ii x4 cpu but had few problems with the motherboard booting up was running windows 7 but for some reason after formatting the hard drive it would crash After checking the cooler the thermal paste was gone so again I could get another motherboard for that and psu and new case and memory.

ASUS M4N78 PRO GeForce 8300 Socket DDR2 Turbo Key AM2+ DVI VGA HDMI Out 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard(M4N78 PRO) buy at PCUpgrade.co.uk

memory I have already can upgrade or the newer system?


----------

